# Energy Bar or Energy Gel



## old bell (24 Nov 2011)

I have been cycling now for about a year. Apart from short 'training' rides in the week my main ride is on a Sunday. I am finding that after about 3 hours in the saddle at a good speed my energy goes over a cliff, despite having a good breakfast.

Up till now I only take water, but I guess I need an energy supplement. Having no experience of such things, do I go for an energy bar or for a gel and at what point in the ride should I start using it.

I'm sure these questions have been asked many times in the past but I would appreciate some advice.


----------



## zizou (24 Nov 2011)

Generally if i ride for 2 hours i dont take anything (can go longer but notice my energy starting to flag a bit) if i ride for more than 3 hours then i like to have something - however i dont wait until i 'need' it before i eat - i'll have something after an hour then try and keep topped up with a little, often after that.

Energy bars take a bit longer than gels to work but they feel a bit more substantial so i generally go with that and a banana. I always have a gel in my pocket as an emergency as they work very quickly.

Of course you dont need to take specific energy products, bananas, flapjacks, soreen etc work good too.


----------



## HLaB (24 Nov 2011)

The other advantage of a bar is you can nibble on it and put it back in your pocket a gel is a bit messy for that


----------



## Arsen Gere (24 Nov 2011)

3hrs at a good speed could be 3,000 calories, so it is reasonable you are going low.
I'm not sure gels are a good idea for weekend rides, I try to stick to things which would be part of a normal diet.
I tend to use tea cakes with jam in and may be a banana or two or flapjack.
Wrapped in foil you can eat this stuff with your gloves on without stopping.
On longer rides I carry a bottle with dextrose based isotonic drink (holland and barrett) and another with plain water. If you OD on the sugary stuff it can make you feel sick so the water comes in handy.


----------



## Blue (25 Nov 2011)

I use a drink that is 250ml Innocent smoothie, 500ml water for good hydration and energy, along with 2 of my '5 a day' at the same time. If I'm going hard I also take along a few raisins as they give a fast energy hit while keeping up the cheap & healthy theme. It all works well fo me.


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2011)

If it's not an 'event' just stick with say an energy drink (SIS, ISOSTAR, High 5) or make your own, and to eat, bananas, oat bars, flapjack, malt loaf, fruit cake.

Just not worth spending on gels and energy bars if it's just a 'long ride' - at least the food is nicer.


----------



## Svendo (25 Nov 2011)

One thing to remember with eating bars and other solid food is that you need to have eaten it at least 20 minutes before you need it.
Another thing I find is that if you resort to gels, you get a much faster boost, but that you run the danger of a rapid drop off once it runs out. I try not to use gels unless I have one for each 20 mins until I get home.
Usually I carry one just in case for that final climb if I've accidentally gone too far and I'm running on fumes, as well as a couple of smaller bars (usually Trek or Na'kd from Morrisons 'free from' section FWIW) which I will ignore until I'm in the mentioned running on fumes situation.
If I'm planning more than about 40 miles I'll make up an energy drink (squash and sugar with small pinch salt) rather than plain squash (I find I drink nearer what you should if it's flavoured rather than plain water)


----------



## amaferanga (25 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> If it's not an 'event' just stick with say an energy drink (SIS, ISOSTAR, High 5) or make your own, and to eat, bananas, oat bars, flapjack, malt loaf, fruit cake.
> 
> Just not worth spending on gels and energy bars if it's just a 'long ride' - at least the food is nicer.


 
+1

Maybe take a gel for emergencies (I've been carrying the same gel around with me for months now).


----------



## al-fresco (25 Nov 2011)

A chunk of homemade Bara Brith. So good that if they could detect it a urine sample they'd ban it.


----------

